# Caseking Kundenkonto löschen



## Bios-Overclocker (12. Oktober 2015)

*Caseking Kundenkonto löschen*

Hi weiss jemand wie man sein Kundenkonto bei Caseking für immer löschen kann ?

Sind dann meine Daten wie Adresse usw. auch wirklich gelöscht ? Danke

Edit Habe das Kontaktformular gesehen


----------

